# Does Big Fish Audio ever have a sale?



## KarenR (Sep 29, 2022)

Hi, I'm not sure where to post this, so I'm posting here. Does Big Fish Audio ever have a sale? Like a random sale or a Black Friday sale? 
I'm needing to purchase Smack II for an African composition I'm working on and am on disability with very little extra money to spend. I'm a member of the Able Artist Foundation, a non-profit organization that pairs with various music companies and they offer a 50% discount for those with disabilities who have limited means. I've contacted Big Fish Audio directly several times and haven't gotten a response. I know it's sold at other places like Sweetwater and Best Service, but Best Service (where I've purchased things at a discount in the past) can't offer a discount on that particular product. 

Am I just going to have to save for a lot of months to buy it or does anyone know when they have sales? Thanks!


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 29, 2022)

They do. They have weekly sales, summer sales, Black Friday sales, etc.



Big Fish Audio - Weekly Specials Up To 70% Off!



Getting a hold of them can be a bit challenging but I've we've had relatively good luck making contact. 

Good luck!


----------



## KarenR (Sep 29, 2022)

This is encouraging - thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

KarenK said:


> This is encouraging - thank you!


It's worth joining their mailing list so can check if what you want has gone on sale yet.

Do you know if the thing/-s you want might be also sold elsewhere too? I haven't quite worked out which of the products Big Fish Audio sell is exclusive to their site; but they certainly sell other developer's products.


----------



## KarenR (Sep 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's worth joining their mailing list so can check if what you want has gone on sale yet.
> 
> Do you know if the thing/-s you want might be also sold elsewhere too? I haven't quite worked out which of the products Big Fish Audio sell is exclusive to their site; but they certainly sell other developer's products.


Hi! Yes, I've joined their email list. I wish I could get a weekly list of what's on sale each Thursday like they have listed but I guess I will have to set a reminder for myself to check manually.

I do know of other sites that sell them but so far those sites have either not responded or they said they can't due to it being a Big Fish Audio product, and not their own.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

KarenK said:


> Hi! Yes, I've joined their email list. I wish I could get a weekly list of what's on sale each Thursday like they have listed but I guess I will have to set a reminder for myself to check manually.
> 
> I do know of other sites that sell them but so far those sites have either not responded or they said they can't due to it being a Big Fish Audio product, and not their own.


Right, sorry, you said that! I was jumping between threads and got mixed up. I can understand that this has to be the developer themselves who makes the decision. It's unfortunate that they haven't responded yet. That does happen. If you can send a reminder it's worth trying, but if it was more like raising a support ticket, you may just have to wait.

What I can say is that there are other body percussion libraries out there that may be cheaper. I can't remember examples; but I can look into it for you. I know that I have some in a few different larger libraries; but you'll be looking for something cheaper, of course!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

This Pianobook library is free for example (I think you have to register to download it); though it doesn't cover nearly so much and it is just one person. (Full Kontakt or the free Decent Sampler.)






Body Percussion – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

This is free too and might be useful if you have the full version of Kontakt.









Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps & Shouts - Red Room Audio


We sampled a 24-piece mixed choir performing a variety of vocal and body effects and packaged it with some fun GUI features. Best part? It's FREE!



redroomaudio.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2022)

Or $7.99 for these as a sample pack, or $24.99 as a full Kontakt library.









Snaps, Claps & Stomps Sample Pack


A collection of RAW/unprocessed sample data from our Virtual Snaps, Claps & Stomps Kontakt Instrument. If you just want to "drag and drop" samples into your DAW, this product is for you! Visit HERE to listen to these wonderful samples!




samplehero.com













Snaps, Claps & Stomps


Attention Songwriters! This will...this will...ROCK YOU!!! Simply put, if you write music...THIS PRODUCT IS FOR YOU! Snaps, Claps & Stomps is a must-have virtual instrument if you are trying to compose the next big anthemic hit! Exquisitely sampled snaps, claps and stomps, captured to perfection...




samplehero.com


----------



## KarenR (Sep 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Right, sorry, you said that! I was jumping between threads and got mixed up. I can understand that this has to be the developer themselves who makes the decision. It's unfortunate that they haven't responded yet. That does happen. If you can send a reminder it's worth trying, but if it was more like raising a support ticket, you may just have to wait.
> 
> What I can say is that there are other body percussion libraries out there that may be cheaper. I can't remember examples; but I can look into it for you. I know that I have some in a few different larger libraries; but you'll be looking for something cheaper, of course!


Yes! I do have "Snaps, Claps and Stomps" but I'm finding it very hard to work with and the sound I need needs to be like it's a group of people. I know I can duplicate the tracks and do it that way with alternate timbres, etc, but I'd really like a round-robin style because all the sounds are super quick and what I'm doing now isn't cutting it.


----------



## KarenR (Sep 30, 2022)

This one might work.... I've not seen this one before. https://www.wavesfactory.com/kontakt-libraries/body-percussion/. It doesn't do the easy round robins I'm looking for, but maybe I just don't know how to use the one I have properly? 

I have this one https://www.bozdigitallabs.com/product/claps-stomps-and-snaps-bundle/ and now as I listen to it, I think I absolutely don't know how to use this to make the full sound I want. I'm trying to enter them track by track. So snaps on one track, claps on another, etc. I think I may be doing this all wrong??


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 30, 2022)

KarenK said:


> This one might work.... I've not seen this one before. https://www.wavesfactory.com/kontakt-libraries/body-percussion/


Wow, ten round robins and up to thirty people! That does sound much more suitable for you.

I'm sure Wavesfactory products go on sale too, if you were able to wait.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 30, 2022)

By the way, Karoryfer Samples have some great Ghanaian percussion in a new library, on introductory pricing for $19.it won't help with the stomps though!


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 30, 2022)

If you have Kontakt, this may be of some use:





Body Percussion







www.embertone.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 30, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> If you have Kontakt, this may be of some use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, $15 and Embertone are an Able Artist partner. Very nice.


----------



## KarenR (Sep 30, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> If you have Kontakt, this may be of some use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I will look into that, thank you!!


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 30, 2022)

KarenK said:


> Awesome! I will look into that, thank you!!


Your welcome, hope it works for you.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 30, 2022)

@KarenK One of my favourite devs have 6 new freebies, which includes a Claps'N'Stomps lib. Licenses are limited, I could only get 3 of the 5 that I wanted (the 6th is a taster of a lib I have), but Claps'N'Stomps was one of them.
Haven't tested them, nor will I tonight, but their 4 paid libs are superb, so for free they're probably worth a punt.





Freebies – HandheldSound


highlights instruments download video & audio requirements & info FREE Download the highlights Get your FREE Handheldsound instruments right here! These are high quality instrument libraries that we are giving away. Freebies Currently includes: Table Drum, PianoBoom, Claps’n’Stomps, Tin Can...




www.handheldsound.com


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 30, 2022)

I have been waiting maybe for a year or so for Gorilla to go on sale (maybe I missed it). Yes, it's only $38.95, but I suffer from a psychological condition that has me feeling misery when I buy something, only to see it on sale weeks later--I must protect myself.


----------



## Paj (Oct 1, 2022)

@KarenK: FWIW, here are some more inexpensive clap-stomp-etc. Kontakt libraries:

F9 Audio has Claptrap V1 (free):








F9 Free Claptrap Sample pack


Original 80's Claps for your DAW. A Free WAV sample pack containing sounds from the Simmonds Digital Claptrap. Sampler instruments for Logic Pro X (EXS24 ) , Ableton (live racks), Studio One( Presence XT) , Reason 8+ , MPC V2, Maschine, Battery 3, Kontakt 4-6+,




www.f9-audio.com





Past To Future Reverbs has Vinyl Snaps ($3) and Vinyl Claps ($3):








VINYL FINGER SNAPS FOR KONTAKT & WAV! 


VINYL FINGER SNAPS FOR KONTAKT & WAV!Amazing sounding analog real finger snaps sampled from a Vinyl Record! 20 Round Robins!These snaps will cut through!For Kontakt 5.8.1 (24bit/48kHz)Including Wav Files!Check out the demo:https://youtu.be/u1_tc2I9R0EWe are proud to bring you sounds you can’t...




pasttofuturereverbs.gumroad.com












VINYL CLAPS FOR KONTAKT!


VINYL CLAPS FOR KONTAKT!Amazing sounding analog real claps sampled from a Vinyl Record!20 Round Robins!These claps will cut through!For Kontakt 5.5.2 (24bit/48kHz)Including Wav Files!Check out the demohttps://youtu.be/ilXvnH-UIZ4 We are proud to bring you sounds you can’t find anywhere else! ©...




pasttofuturereverbs.gumroad.com





You can wait for a 50% sale but it's regularly just $4:





CLAP STOMPS SNAPS — loops de la crème


Sample libraries and virtual instruments for Native Instruments Kontakt.




www.loopsdelacreme.com





Red Room Audio has Snaps Claps Snaps Stomps & Shouts ($5):








Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps & Shouts - Red Room Audio


We sampled a 24-piece mixed choir performing a variety of vocal and body effects and packaged it with some fun GUI features. Best part? It's FREE!



redroomaudio.com





8DIO has Misfit Stompbox ($8):








Misfit Stompbox


The 8Dio Deep-Sampled Misfit Stompbox for Kontakt (VST, AU, AAX) takes us back to the blues. We sampled all the different boot positions, so you can adjust whether you want a vertical or horizontal boot placement. This instrument gives you a raw and gritty touch with an aroma of the authentic...




8dio.com





Paj
8^)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2022)

Paj said:


> @KarenK: FWIW, here are some more inexpensive clap-stomp-etc. Kontakt libraries:
> 
> F9 Audio has Claptrap V1 (free):
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice selection!


----------



## KarenR (Oct 2, 2022)

You guys!! I just realized I got one vst I had confused with another! I have ElClapo, LeSnappet, and ElStompo or whatever the heck they're called from Boz. I thought that's what I was using but I wasn't. I was using something else called Snaps, Claps and Stomps. There's a Snaps, Claps, and Stomps vst, then there's a Snap, Claps, and Stomps BUNDLE! I have the bundle which I thought was what I was using! No wonder I was so confused! I've played around with the Boz Library and am excited about it. Yay! It was right in front of me and I just didn't know it. Major facepalm but I'm glad I don't have to buy something else!!


----------



## KarenR (Oct 2, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> @KarenK One of my favourite devs have 6 new freebies, which includes a Claps'N'Stomps lib. Licenses are limited, I could only get 3 of the 5 that I wanted (the 6th is a taster of a lib I have), but Claps'N'Stomps was one of them.
> Haven't tested them, nor will I tonight, but their 4 paid libs are superb, so for free they're probably worth a punt.
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, this looks exciting! I will check it out, thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2022)

KarenK said:


> You guys!! I just realized I got one vst I had confused with another! I have ElClapo, LeSnappet, and ElStompo or whatever the heck they're called from Boz. I thought that's what I was using but I wasn't. I was using something else called Snaps, Claps and Stomps. There's a Snaps, Claps, and Stomps vst, then there's a Snap, Claps, and Stomps BUNDLE! I have the bundle which I thought was what I was using! No wonder I was so confused! I've played around with the Boz Library and am excited about it. Yay! It was right in front of me and I just didn't know it. Major facepalm but I'm glad I don't have to buy something else!!


That is so easy to do!


----------



## Paj (Nov 24, 2022)

I realize that you found what you were initially looking for but, if you have the Full/Retail version of Kontakt, you might want to check out SONiVOX's Anatomy. It has a lot of patches and occupies a number of niches (e.g., with the Pop Kit and/or Clicks and Pops patches you could go for the Seinfeld theme). I think it might be their only Kontakt library and I thought it was retired (doesn't appear on their website). In any event, KVR currently has it on sale for a lower price than I can ever recall ($29 until December 14). Also, the Kontakt backend (spanner/monkeywrench) is unlocked so you can use the arpeggiator, effects, etc.









Anatomy by SONiVOX - Anatomy


Buy Anatomy by SONiVOX - $79.00 - Anatomy




www.kvraudio.com





Paj
8^)

(P.S.: Sorry about all the parentheticals)


----------

